# Definitions



## Guest (Sep 2, 2018)

Barely a week goes by without a wrangling over the definition of music, or some other term pertinent to this Forum.

One of the constant refrains in this wrangling is that fretting over definitions is fruitless, or it's "just" semantics (as if semantics - the meanings of words - are not important). Yet some of the same people are also happy to imply a 'definition' in their dismissal or embracing of music that does/n't meet their needs. They may not use the word itself, but, for example, it has been said, if a composition has no melody, it's not music. Or, another example, if it is declared to be music by the composer, it must be taken to be music. Each of these implies at least one defining criteria.

I started this thread so that those who are interested in semantics might have their own wrangle over the importance of "definitions" without having to shoehorn it into the umpteenth discussion about this or that controversial music (you'll never guess which particular piece I have in mind!)

So, do you think that TC needs definitions? Is semantics important for sustainable dialogue on this Forum where we trade opinions about the music we know and love?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

I go with 7.1 - "Whereof one cannot speak, thereof one must be silent." („Wovon man nicht sprechen kann, darüber muss man schweigen.")

If you don't have the words, how can you communicate meaningfully?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Taggart said:


> ...If you don't have the words, how can you communicate meaningfully?


Teddy Roosevelt said, speak softly and carry a big stick. Of course that's not too practical on the Internet!


----------

